

Ask HN: Why is there still no facebook app for iPad? - AlexMuir

Months have gone by and nothing. I can only think that there's bad blood between fb and apple.
======
bradhe
Why would you need a FB app for iPad? FB looks awesome on the iPad as is. In
fact when you visit FB on the iPad you're actually served a (slightly)
different version of FB than if you visit in the browser.

iPad is all about HTML5+JS apps...Facebook is a sweet HTML app in and of
itself.

~~~
zephjc
This. Unlike a tiny iPhone (or Android) screen, the fairly information-dense
Facebook user homepage looks great on the iPad.

------
towndrunk
I think it's some kind of protest against Apple.

~~~
AlexMuir
Over what though? And what's the point if no-one knows you're protesting.

------
there
i don't use facebook or have an ipad, but what does the iphone app do that
their mobile website can't/doesn't?

